# Cheap Water Proof Camera



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Amart All Sports advertised the cheap water proof camera for 30 odd dollars on sunday. Only approx 1.3megpix from memory but I reckon I'll grab one as a stop gap measure.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty good deal!!
Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Apologies, Brand is a Kokoda Aquamax 1.2 megpix, price is $39.95. For that much money, it can live with the fishing gear and I wont lose any sleep if it gets damaged.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Got one and it is cheap and nasty, lucky i like that sort of thing!!!!! Worst feature is it needs approx 4secs to process and store the shot. I'll keep you posted how it goes.


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought one on the weekend. Why not at that price, and being waterproof it means I can take it out with me instead of the camera waiting in the car for me to get back.
I now just have to wait for it to get to the store :? only one Victorian store seemed to have any stock of them :x .


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Shayned, would be great if you could post a photo taken by it on this thread


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Still struggling with the bloody thing will post when able.


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

I got mine up and runnig  
Was not easy though, you find the instructions between the front and back of the cardboard inside the packet. I only found mine after it would not work and I was scratching my head about the damn thing :evil: 
After I find the instructions, I read on the the cover not to connect it to the PC until after you load the software. :shock: Well it was to late for that now :evil: :evil: 
So I diconnected the camera took the batteries out to kill its memory, unistalled the program, shutdown went away from the the puter muttering and cursing about hiding instruction books where you can't find em  
Later on when calm and relaxed I retied with instruction in hand, and it worked fine  
Will take some fresh photos and post them tomorrow so you guys can see what they are like time for bed now.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha, I did exactly the same thing, only I haven't done the fix yet.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Those photos look more than fine! Might have to get me one of these cameras I think!

Would love to see an underwater shot from them though...

LazyBugger - Is that Shornecliff?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah. I'm at Wooloowin, so fish there a little bit... We should go for a paddle there sometime soon.


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is the photo, they ain't the best quality and does it take forever to take a photo, but i still think at that price t's a winner. It would cost almost as much for a disposable waterproof camera. :wink:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

fathersson - you'll probably find, especially with the el-cheapos, that an inside shot in lower light levels won't be very good. Even with my half decent older model Sony its results inside aren't great.

Since most of us are likely to use it outside in good light, I think these shots look quite acceptable for the money. Actually, I think they look very acceptable for the money!


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey can't dissagree with the price  
Hopefully I'll get to test the camera out-doors this weekend, hoping to take my stinker out after elephants and gummys  
With a bit of luck it will be photos of "Great Grey Submarines" :wink:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Lost all the shots from last sunday but at least the camera is talking with the computer now. This is an indoor shot with no flash and taken with the unsteady hand of someone suffering after a rather large night.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Took underwater shots on saturday and quite a few on the water today. Plugged camera into computer and bingo all the shots are wiped. I didn't expect much out of the camera but this is crap so back it goes.


----------

